# [logiciel] dock doctor



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2008)

DockDoctor [1.1.3 - 4.9 Mo - Mac OS 10.5 - US - Gratuit] modifie l'apparence du Dock de Leopard avec un jeu de thèmes inclus (arc-en-ciel, rouge, gazon, vitre fumée, et). Il peut aussi forcer le Dock à s'afficher en 2D, rendre transparentes les icônes d'applications masquées, ajouter un dossier de type Piles avec les "Éléments récents" (comme celui du menu Pomme), ajouter des blocs d'espacement entre les icônes du Dock (l'auteur conseille d'activer cette fonction avec prudence) et il sait désactiver Dashboard. Cette version a corrigé tous ses bugs connus.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Merci je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

Excellent ! Connaissais pas non plus. Je vais quand meme attendre la 10.5.2, et qui verra verra


----------



## job2221 (28 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

J'ai installe dockdoctor et jai fai des espace sur mon dock ... est ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire pour les supprimer ???!!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est comme une icône lambda...

Il te suffit de selectionner le vide  et de l'éjecter à l'extérieur du dock.

Je te préviens, tu risques pas forcement de réussir la 1er fois 

Edit 1: bienvenue sur le forum

Edit 2: Si tu veux customiser ton dock, je te conseil vivement Superdocker.


----------



## job2221 (28 Octobre 2008)

hihi merci bcp je vais tester ton logiciel la...

Merci pour la bienvenue 

PS : J'ai mis 3 ou 4 essaies


----------



## job2221 (28 Octobre 2008)

Euhhh par contre ... je pense que ca marche pas sur OS 10.5


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

job2221 a dit:


> Euhhh par contre ... je pense que ca marche pas sur OS 10.5



Il est écrit later 10.5.4 et non before...

Bref, ça marche très bien sur 10.5.5, encore utilisé ce matin


----------

